# The New Surge was the Final Straw For me



## FiveStarDesires

"If you don't like it, find another job..."

Well, I DID.

The New Surge has killed the Uber driver experience for me.

I confirmed how much the New Surge SCREWS DRIVERS, last night. Here's how it works:

From my house to the Airport is a $ 50 Uber X ride.

Last night, I popped onto the Uber Driver App and noticed there was a $5.75 surge in my area.

So then I switched to the Uber Passenger App, and checked how much it would cost me as a rider for the same Airport trip.

The Price was $ 113 dollars!!!

That means, Even if the Drivers were getting $ 50 of the normal fare, (which they aren't)

Plus the 5.75 surge, That would leave the driver making $55.75.

Meaning Uber is making $ 57.25!!!!

That is CRAZY!!!

Uber is making more than the drivers on long surges!

They're also making more money than drivers on short surges too because they get a piece of every Ant's fare!

I'm on strike for now, I have been for over a month.

If they bring back the old surge, I'll consider driving for them again.

As of right now, it's no longer worth it.


----------



## ANT 7

We still have the "old" surge multiplier in our market. Not that it matter though because you are lucky to get one surge trip every 3 -4 days......LOL !!


----------



## FLKeys

I here this complaint about the new surge screwing the driver all the time, the $5.75 is a minimum surge that is paid if you get a trip after the surge is over just for being there and available. If you get a ride while the surge is in effect you get paid more than the sticky amount.

I have not seen a driver post where a passenger paid a surge premium and the driver only got the sticky amount. I have seen many posts where they got more than the sticky amount because the PAX paid a surge rate. You can look at the rider screen and see what the rate is but until you accept a trip and complete it you can't assume you are only going to get the sticky amount.


----------



## Juggalo9er

FLKeys said:


> I here this complaint about the new surge screwing the driver all the time, the $5.75 is a minimum surge that is paid if you get a trip after the surge is over just for being there and available. If you get a ride while the surge is in effect you get paid more than the sticky amount.
> 
> I have not seen a driver post where a passenger paid a surge premium and the driver only got the sticky amount. I have seen many posts where they got more than the sticky amount because the PAX paid a surge rate. You can look at the rider screen and see what the rate is but until you accept a trip and complete it you can't assume you are only going to get the sticky amount.












There's one...I have several


----------



## Ubergaldrivet

FiveStarDesires said:


> "If you don't like it, find another job..."
> 
> Well, I DID.
> 
> The New Surge has killed the Uber driver experience for me.
> 
> I confirmed how much the New Surge SCREWS DRIVERS, last night. Here's how it works:
> 
> From my house to the Airport is a $ 50 Uber X ride.
> 
> Last night, I popped onto the Uber Driver App and noticed there was a $5.75 surge in my area.
> 
> So then I switched to the Uber Passenger App, and checked how much it would cost me as a rider for the same Airport trip.
> 
> The Price was $ 113 dollars!!!
> 
> That means, Even if the Drivers were getting $ 50 of the normal fare, (which they aren't)
> 
> Plus the 5.75 surge, That would leave the driver making $55.75.
> 
> Meaning Uber is making $ 57.25!!!!
> 
> That is CRAZY!!!
> 
> Uber is making more than the drivers on long surges!
> 
> They're also making more money than drivers on short surges too because they get a piece of every Ant's fare!
> 
> I'm on strike for now, I have been for over a month.
> 
> If they bring back the old surge, I'll consider driving for them again.
> 
> As of right now, it's no longer worth it.


Most of us agree, hence why most of the experienced drivers have pulled the plug on Uber. I tried for a quick ride home on Friday, checking the two apps, Uber was triple what lyft was on the riders app, no surge on the drivers app? Really, I guess it's just a glitch, right Fubar? Once fubar gets the Glitches fixed, hahaha some drivers might come back. NOT!!


----------



## FLKeys

Juggalo9er said:


> View attachment 312491
> 
> 
> There's one...I have several


Where is the screen shot of what the passenger paid? That is what I want to see, how do we know the passenger paid a surge price on that trip? I can post many examples like that where Uber ended up taking a loss or made less than 15% on the trip because I got paid the sticky and the PAX paid the regular price.


----------



## Juggalo9er

FLKeys said:


> Where is the screen shot of what the passenger paid? That is what I want to see, how do we know the passenger paid a surge price on that trip? I can post many examples like that where Uber ended up taking a loss or made less than 15% on the trip because I got paid the sticky and the PAX paid the regular price.


----------



## Taksomotor

So based on the last two screenshots, you got 71% of the fare. What is all this BS about $113 paid by the rider?


----------



## NCRTyler

Is Lyft doing this too?


----------



## FLKeys

Juggalo9er said:


> View attachment 312522


Based on this screen shot the PAX did not pay a surge and you still got the $3.75 sticky surge. Instead of Uber taking 34% which I find about average these days they only took 16%. This does not support the Uber is stealing the surge money or cheating the driver out of surge money.


----------



## btone31

FLKeys said:


> Based on this screen shot the PAX did not pay a surge and you still got the $3.75 sticky surge. Instead of Uber taking 34% which I find about average these days they only took 16%. This does not support the Uber is stealing the surge money or cheating the driver out of surge money.


Do more research rather than believing the Uber shills who will say everything's good.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

FiveStarDesires said:


> "If you don't like it, find another job..."
> 
> Well, I DID.
> 
> The New Surge has killed the Uber driver experience for me.
> 
> I confirmed how much the New Surge SCREWS DRIVERS, last night. Here's how it works:
> 
> From my house to the Airport is a $ 50 Uber X ride.
> 
> Last night, I popped onto the Uber Driver App and noticed there was a $5.75 surge in my area.
> 
> So then I switched to the Uber Passenger App, and checked how much it would cost me as a rider for the same Airport trip.
> 
> The Price was $ 113 dollars!!!
> 
> That means, Even if the Drivers were getting $ 50 of the normal fare, (which they aren't)
> 
> Plus the 5.75 surge, That would leave the driver making $55.75.
> 
> Meaning Uber is making $ 57.25!!!!
> 
> That is CRAZY!!!
> 
> Uber is making more than the drivers on long surges!
> 
> They're also making more money than drivers on short surges too because they get a piece of every Ant's fare!
> 
> I'm on strike for now, I have been for over a month.
> 
> If they bring back the old surge, I'll consider driving for them again.
> 
> As of right now, it's no longer worth it.


depending on the length of time of that ride you may or may not get 2-3 times that surge amount. You'll need to take a ride in order to figure that out and it can change too. It sucks but that's the way it is....


----------



## FLKeys

btone31 said:


> Do more research rather than believing the Uber shills who will say everything's good.


I am trying to do more research and so far nothing showing Uber took the surge and only pain the driver sticky amount.


----------



## Ssgcraig

FLKeys said:


> Where is the screen shot of what the passenger paid? That is what I want to see, how do we know the passenger paid a surge price on that trip? I can post many examples like that where Uber ended up taking a loss or made less than 15% on the trip because I got paid the sticky and the PAX paid the regular price.


I have been getting a lot of negative amounts of what Uber gets lately.


----------



## nouberipo

I have more than enough examples of Uber charging surge rates but my not getting any of it. As a driver for coming on three years (and just about done), I know the base rates pretty well. For example, after hundreds of rides from downtown Cleveland to the airport I know that the base fare is about 10.00. Since I used to do runs that were only surging I knew that at morning rush hour when most flights leave, I could count on a 3x surge earning me 30,00 for the trip. I have done the run since by accident after I accepted a 3.50 surge thus I earned about 13.50 while the trip was over. The passenger is still charged the 3x surge but I made 16.50 less than I would have under the old system which was set up to incentivize drivers and worked in tandem with the concept of supply/demand. As more and more drivers start Ubering and the more the old-timers quit, the awareness of what is going on with basically being robbed by Uber/Lyft is tampered. At this point I couldn't be more embarassed to work as an Uber/Lyft driver and since I don't drive any trips that aren't surge and cancel any which I get a small surge for a long trip, I will not be doing this much longer. In fact I am going on more than a week of no rides even though I have had the app open for a good 40 hours this week. As for the IPO prospectus, it states that drivers will see further decrease in their income at which point you know they will stop showing the full receipt which they do now.


----------



## FiveStarDesires

UPDATE:

It's now been over 2 MONTHS since my last trip.

I'm currently working a Full time driving job making about $800 per week (After taxes)
For 60 hours per week, on average.

When I was ubering, I was working about 40 hours to make $600, but those numbers are before expenses.

I was putting 600 miles on my car to make that $600 dollars, so that's over $300 of expenses right there, according to estimates.

I was also spending about 10-15 dollars per day in gas for my Hybrid, plus tolls, cleaning supplies, etc.

So there's another $45 dollars in expenses.

So it's safe to say I'm making considerably more money now because I have no expenses driving my boss's truck.

I'm working more hours but I don't have to deal with annoying needy non-tipping PAX, or stress for that matter.

I'm only putting 90 miles per week onto my car, as opposed to over 600 with Screwber.

It would be enticing to come back if Uber makes better changes for drivers, Like charging more for additional PAX, service animal fees, More money per mile and per minute, and of course, Bring back the old surge system.


----------



## Woohaa

FiveStarDesires said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> It's now been over 2 MONTHS since my last trip.
> 
> I'm currently working a Full time driving job making about $800 per week (After taxes)
> For 60 hours per week, on average.
> 
> When I was ubering, I was working about 40 hours to make $600, but those numbers are before expenses.
> 
> I was putting 600 miles on my car to make that $600 dollars, so that's over $300 of expenses right there, according to estimates.
> 
> I was also spending about 10-15 dollars per day in gas for my Hybrid, plus tolls, cleaning supplies, etc.
> 
> So there's another $45 dollars in expenses.
> 
> So it's safe to say I'm making considerably more money now because I have no expenses driving my boss's truck.
> 
> I'm working more hours but I don't have to deal with annoying needy non-tipping PAX, or stress for that matter.
> 
> I'm only putting 90 miles per week onto my car, as opposed to over 600 with Screwber.
> 
> It would be enticing to come back if Uber makes better changes for drivers, Like charging more for additional PAX, service animal fees, More money per mile and per minute, and of course, Bring back the old surge system.


Somehow this pic just seems fitting....


----------



## cangold

Good for you.. I haven’t driven for uber since 1/1/19.
Have another job making same pay, but no more paxholes, stress, same reasons you stated.
I don’t even miss it:wink::biggrin::coolio:


----------



## Ssgcraig

nouberipo said:


> I have more than enough examples of Uber charging surge rates but my not getting any of it. As a driver for coming on three years (and just about done), I know the base rates pretty well. For example, after hundreds of rides from downtown Cleveland to the airport I know that the base fare is about 10.00. Since I used to do runs that were only surging I knew that at morning rush hour when most flights leave, I could count on a 3x surge earning me 30,00 for the trip. I have done the run since by accident after I accepted a 3.50 surge thus I earned about 13.50 while the trip was over. The passenger is still charged the 3x surge but I made 16.50 less than I would have under the old system which was set up to incentivize drivers and worked in tandem with the concept of supply/demand. As more and more drivers start Ubering and the more the old-timers quit, the awareness of what is going on with basically being robbed by Uber/Lyft is tampered. At this point I couldn't be more embarassed to work as an Uber/Lyft driver and since I don't drive any trips that aren't surge and cancel any which I get a small surge for a long trip, I will not be doing this much longer. In fact I am going on more than a week of no rides even though I have had the app open for a good 40 hours this week. As for the IPO prospectus, it states that drivers will see further decrease in their income at which point you know they will stop showing the full receipt which they do now.


Your problem has been fixed by eliminating the multiplier and replacing it with a flat rate. Feel lucky that you were able to have it for so long.


----------



## Downontheup$ide

Taksomotor said:


> So based on the last two screenshots, you got 71% of the fare. What is all this BS about $113 paid by the rider?











Is this normal?


----------



## djfx

Taksomotor said:


> So based on the last two screenshots, you got 71% of the fare. What is all this BS about $113 paid by the rider?


Here you go. Uber consistently takes about 40-50% of my ride fares. Which is funny because when I originally signed up I agreed to 20%, so who knows anymore ??‍♂


----------



## John McYeet

The rider paid $60 for that ride and Uber got $22 out of it. I'll take that over lyft surge games any day. Lyft will say it's 100% surge at the airport but then ping me for a ride that isn't surged up. I'm done with lyft and only do surge rides with Uber. Luckily my airport near me surges at least $14 almost every night.


----------



## Christina Green

FLKeys said:


> I here this complaint about the new surge screwing the driver all the time, the $5.75 is a minimum surge that is paid if you get a trip after the surge is over just for being there and available. If you get a ride while the surge is in effect you get paid more than the sticky amount.
> 
> I have not seen a driver post where a passenger paid a surge premium and the driver only got the sticky amount. I have seen many posts where they got more than the sticky amount because the PAX paid a surge rate. You can look at the rider screen and see what the rate is but until you accept a trip and complete it you can't assume you are only going to get the sticky amount.


Since the change I've never received more than the sticky amount! It don't matter how long or far I drive a PAX!


----------



## Oshie

There is this guy on Yahoo Finance Stock Quotes , under chats. He is talking all about how Uber is screwing drivers with surge and how Travis Kalanick is still calling the shots behind the scenes. Well this guy is going into tons of stuff the Uber is still doing illegally. He is calling all the drivers and customers around the world to Delete Uber. It's a must read...


----------

